# Need a new thermostat?



## buckethead (Aug 1, 2005)

Just about every type of wall thermostat that Robertshaw ever made is available to members of this forum at a blowout price.  Large or small quantities.  Check the Invensys website for details on the models out there and let me know.  You will not be dissapointed.

Invensys owns Robertshaw who merged with Maple Chase.  All stats are new and never opened.


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

What is the website? Do we have to tell them our member number or anything?


----------



## house doctor (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you have more information?  Does this company also do the installations?  Thanks for the great hook-up!


----------

